# 2012 super bowl in dubai



## bkice11 (Feb 5, 2012)

i am in dubai visiting relatives and am very eager to watch the super bowl tonight. does anyone have any recommendations for places that would be open or that i would be able to watch the game live? i found a link advertising a tape delay shown on monday night but i would really like to be able to watch it live. 

thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try nbc sports. They are showing it live in its full!!! I am at work so watching here but tried it out and appeared to be able to watch videos directly thru the site with no work around. Quite awesome  

I put the link in another thread.


----------



## bkice11 (Feb 5, 2012)

man i am completely baffled how a city with so many ex-pats and so much wealth can not have a single place to watch the super bowl live. surely it would be worth it for some bar/pub owner to pull an all nighter in the name of profit?


----------



## bkice11 (Feb 5, 2012)

is the game even on tv here? i am using e-vision and can't find the game on any channel. nbcsports gives me an error message when i try to load the player. ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you ready for some football  

Hope you got it sorted out.


----------



## bkice11 (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm watching on firstrowsports. couldn't find it on tv anywhere. couldn't find anywhere to watch the game via google or this forum. unreal that there's nowhere open to drink and get rowdy during one of the biggest sporting events of the year in this big ass city.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Americans number few here.... So wouldnt probly be all that profitable. There are places showing it later on today to go to. 

 Glad you are getting to watch.


----------



## Jagwah (Feb 5, 2012)

bkice11 said:


> i'm watching on firstrowsports. couldn't find it on tv anywhere. couldn't find anywhere to watch the game via google or this forum. unreal that there's nowhere open to drink and get rowdy during one of the biggest sporting events of the year in this big ass city.


hi guys, hope u figured out where to watch it. If not i'm on holiday in dubai and finally found it on fox sports if u have cable (du). its channel 538(HD) and 539  watching right now

GO PATRIOTS!


----------

